# Turbo Question



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey can this be put into my altima without any trouble. Would I need anything else like ecu or wiring? because i dont wanna try anything and i cant use it.

http://www.tweakit.net/shop/product...d=949&osCsid=98bf427bcfed50ca87ce3aa5c969cfd0


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Kencapel said:


> Hey can this be put into my altima without any trouble. Would I need anything else like ecu or wiring? because i dont wanna try anything and i cant use it.
> 
> http://www.tweakit.net/shop/product...d=949&osCsid=98bf427bcfed50ca87ce3aa5c969cfd0


You need to research this swap more before you tackle it. Yes it will work however it will not be a weekend bolt in affair. Without first hand knowledge of swaps and all things related it will be difficult and you will need a lot of parts to say the least.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

I have read that you need to get custom axles, you will need the ecu and you need to get the fwd Bluebird tranny. I was looking at doing the same swap but I couldn't find too much info on it. If you do it post it so I can do the swap.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

tm_94altima said:


> I have read that you need to get custom axles, you will need the ecu and you need to get the fwd Bluebird tranny. I was looking at doing the same swap but I couldn't find too much info on it. If you do it post it so I can do the swap.


yea...well i might just boost the KA but i've heard of people finding cheap turbos...i dont wanna pay no f-ing $4500 for no turbo kit.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Try this site for bluebird motor:
http://www.sunrisejdmmotors.com/engines.php


----------

